# Pawing Fence & Gates for attention



## lyanak (Jan 13, 2019)

Hello - I'm new to the forum and I'm desperate for help. My Halflinger paws at the wooden fence panels and or gates in the morning and in the evening around feeding time. He just recently got shoes on as he's flat footed and I don't need him ripping off his shoes. I've tried a sling shot from my bedroom (I think I really only hit him once) but he knows when I open up the sliding door and he'll stop. He does it for attention... it's my wake up call at o'dark 30!
I need to change his behavior. Any ideas?


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Put up hot fence so he can't be near the wood fence & gate. I have hot fence where my gelding likes to lean on paw at fence. Hot wire has fixed that he's been shocked a few times....now he stays away from fence.


----------



## α CMa (Dec 5, 2018)

I don't know about that sling-shot thing....

-

Horses the behaviorally paw (i.e. not colic, or digging, or something), usually do so because of a feeling of excitement, anxiety, "wanting", frustration, or boredom.

Horses are a creature of habit; they like routine - especially at feeding times. If possible, try to feed at the same time each day. If you happen to be late, don't give in and reward the pawing by immediately feeding.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Lol. Charlie. We couldn’t get him to stop pawing anything that made noise. He was a rock star in his previous life, and at 3am my husband would lose his temper and go run him off, only for it to start again as soon as he was back to sleep. It was actually a bit funny to me, but not so much to him.

He didn’t care for Charlie anyways, so he was soon enough sold. Husband rejoiced at the quiet. He went out and bought a little filly who he loves. She paws the water trough and panels. I laugh at the coincidence.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

α CMa;1970662817 said:


> I don't know about that sling-shot thing....
> 
> -
> 
> ...


I do not agree with this at all. For a starter this horse is pawing before feed time. 

They do it for attention. 

I had a pony that would start pawing any time during the night. Bashing on his door. One night I had had enough. I was out of my bed straight to his stable armed with the yard broom and I chased him around the stable shoving the bristles on his (clipped) belly. He wanted attention and he was surprised at the attention he got! 

He never door banged again. He went off premises for about 5 or 6 years before coming back. One afternoon he started to bang the door, I picked up the broom and ran to him. I didn't have to do anything, he knew and kept both front feet on the floor. 

I agree with the hot wire to stop this one.


----------



## α CMa (Dec 5, 2018)

Foxhunter said:


> For a starter this horse is pawing before feed time.


I think I misunderstood and/or I misread it...?



lyanak said:


> My Halflinger paws at the wooden fence panels and or gates in the morning and in the evening around feeding time.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hot wire is a good suggestion.

If he has favourite places you could try hanging bunches of prickly twigs in his pawing spots.

Does he have enough hay? I get that Haffy’s can inhale best part of a bale, and swear that they are starving, but a couple of small hole hay nets hung in different places might keep him occupied until food time.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Unless your accuracy with that slingshot is 100%, I'd put the thing away. Actually, I'd just put it away. Hit an eye and you could have serious problems.
Sounds like he wants his food. Is he alone or are there others with him?


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

How much hay does he get? My horses get almost unlimited hay with a small amount of grain at a random time a couple times a week. 

Because they have unlimited hay and no specific supper time, I don't have problems with them kicking the fence. Sometimes they might paw the fence because they want turnout. I try to ignore the behavior and really don't have any trouble.

The barn I worked at kept their horses stalled- those horses were ready to tear the barn down at meal time. They didn't get enough exercise or hay.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Sounds like he's just getting anxious and is anticipating his food. They DO know when it's feeding time.  My mare was a bit anxious the other day, I was tacking her up and she began to paw, because her feed was being set and she could smell it. 

I would also recommend like @Dustbunny said, to put the slingshot away...for good. Not worth it.
You could try the hot wire. 

What I've found that works (not for every horse) is when they do this, back them up. FIRMLY, tell them to back up. Make them work a bit.

He may just be bored and looking for attention or just being anxious because he knows it's time to eat...so, when you come to the gate he stops doing it?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I agree with putting the sling shot away, not really a good idea to be shooting something at a horse. His actions mean something is not right. 

So yes, place bags of hay in his pasture with small feed holes, and makes meal times less regular. Horses, any animals really, know when "feeding time" is and can get more and more anxious. You can either keep moving feeding time up before he starts pawing (usually 30 minutes or so) which I do not recommend because this will just keep happening. 

Or you can feed your horses at random times, and visit them at random times. My horses may start looking for me to arrive, but they do not fuss about waiting. IMO irregular times make a horse calmer...


A hot wire may work, but since he is pawing not sure it will help. He could paw the wire and not really feel it. 


Working before feeding will lessen his desire to come in to eat too


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

You put two strands of hot wire. One strand just above knee height and one at nose level. Goes to paw leg hits wire and zap! Goes to put head over fence and nose touches wire zap!

It gets there attention in a hurry!! More like makes them fly backwards snorting. Did above arrangement for my gelding he wont get within 3 feet of the hot wire.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

rambo99 said:


> You put two strands of hot wire. One strand just above knee height and one at nose level. Goes to paw leg hits wire and zap! Goes to put head over fence and nose touches wire zap!
> 
> It gets there attention in a hurry!! More like makes them fly backwards snorting. Did above arrangement for my gelding he wont get within 3 feet of the hot wire.


Hot wire will keep horses off of fences, putting it in the right spot is important


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

AnitaAnne said:


> Hot wire will keep horses off of fences, putting it in the right spot is important


It solved my horse pawing two good shocks in the leg. Took some trial and error with fence placement but worth the hassle. My gelding hasn't pawed since ,been over a month now.

I also don't feed at certain times, feed times are all over the place. So horse's never fret about being fed.


----------



## lyanak (Jan 13, 2019)

Hello all, you've been extremely helpful. Sorry I'm a little late as I'm just learning how to navigate the site.... and I might be responding in the wrong way. 

So to answer some of your questions.

1. The pawing horse Shaggy is not alone, he's got my other horse, plus two miniature donkeys and three goats with him
2. He has full access to about 5 acres of pasture, along with the barn - where they go in and out
3. He can't eat anymore as he's on a diet (per the vet) I use a nibble net to make sure it takes a LONG time for him to eat
4. I feed typically 12 hours apart, 6 ish am and 6 ish pm (maybe give or take an hour) plus every once in a while they might get a handful of hay if I'm outside and their in the way from whatever I'm doing in the pasture / cleaning stalls, etc.
5. This horse is like a dog, he does it for attention, morning and night if he see's lights on in the house... paw, paw, paw the louder the better then the donkeys kick in. No sleeping in at my house. 
6. The front shoes are a new thing so he's not so flat footed - again an idea from the vet, but I don't want them to rip off - plus he's that much louder.

So I've gone out and purchased electric tape, 1 1/2" wide and I'm sure that will work, I was just trying to see if there were any other ideas. The outside fence is partly used as a round pen so I was trying to stay away from putting up more stuff. 

PS - the sling shot didn't work very well. I probably only hit him once on the butt. If he heard the sliding glass door open he would step away. He's a smart cookie. I'm thinking of adding a bell that he can mess with.


----------



## lyanak (Jan 13, 2019)

Yes, Shaggy the Halflinger always thinks he's hungry but the vet says LIMIT the food, he's on a diet. Nibble net in place am and pm.


----------



## lyanak (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks, he's not locked up. Can go in and out of the barn and into the pasture. Yes he stops when I'm near him. If he does it when I'm close I take after him, but he knows he can get away with it if he doesn't see me.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I second and third the hot wire option. 



Be glad he doesn't take a hoof and stomp the inside of a metal feed trough like banging a gong or a drum to get your attention. Likewise, I have a horse that's a faker... she will intentionally put her hoof through the two bottom wires or pipes or whatever a fence is made of, and pretend to be hooked at the fetlock until you come 'free' her. Then she makes a big deal out of you being her hero.


I'm going to have to turn the hot wire back on for that reason - I don't want her being silly and trying to play Damsel Pony in Distress and one day get actually hung up.


I've also caught her STANDING IN THE TROUGH with all four feet to try to mountain goat over the fence while I was working in the yard.


Hot wire, hot wire, hot wire! LOL


----------

